# quick cast to 70 ft - clean up your process



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

In preparation for my tarpon trip to the keys next month I was looking for a way to get line out as quickly and efficiently as possible. In my search I came across this video that I thought I would share. My process has been similar, but I knew it could be improved and I thought this was great.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Your link is on the Obama plan, it's not working.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

having phone issues 
how about now?
https://youtu.be/-PKNZ-0ccFc


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

thats the one. cool video


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Still looks like the Obama plan..... Over complicating something that is basically simple and it doesn't go very far. 

Sorry... :-X


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Wierd the link works for me.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Worked for me. Good video. Gonna give that a shot...


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

same concept, but a little different.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=713458565442557&set=vb.371172656337818&type=3&theater


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Chris Myers is one of of the best fly fisherman in central Florida.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Why is this really necessary?? Looks like a great way to pierce your nose for most attempting. How about putting more effort into double hauling.....


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Not necessary, just found it interesting. If I can get more line out with a couple less cast it has a place in my toolbox.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

> Why is this really necessary??  Looks like a great way to pierce your nose for most attempting.  How about putting more effort into double hauling.....


its pretty necessary when the wind is pumping and your casting at moving fish.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I like it! Time is not a commodity you often get on the water and that 40-70 ft range is the sweet spot in the salt anyway.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf - where are you headed to for tarpon?

Watched the video and he still uses 3 false casts - you can shorten this to 2 false casts if you let the head of the fly line just barely drag along the water next to the boat, causing a load in the line at your 3 o clock.  Think of it as staring with the line loaded behind you.

No only does this create a load in the rod, but your hauling hand on the line allows you to haul on your first forward cast, increasing line speed immediately (as opposed to holding the fly in this video, which does not allow you to haul at first).

That's a good tactic in the video and has it uses, but wind, drift and conditions all come into play either for it or against it, including on the tactic I just mentioned.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

For clarification purposes only, Chris briefly mentions in the beginning that it is not possible to water load the rod in ML. The abundance of grass floating on top of the water prohibits this.

Regarding the number of back casts Chris uses one for close to 40, two for close to 60 and three for 75ish.

I bet his purpose for this video is to show another way to load when water loading is not an option.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf, I saw the video just fine.  I was just commenting on  the technique.

Redjim, I have respect for Chris (he's an IFFF instructor but don't know anything about his fishing experience), but the better quick load techniques I've used and seen (like what Coconut Grove explains) are mostly non-conforming.      

I tend to operate more on the dark side!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

redjim - I must have skipped past that part, thanks for pointing that out.

In grassy areas I always go weedless (of course), use a tapered leader with no knots, and tie the fly on where the tag end goes towards the hook. That keeps the rig streamlined where grass bounces off, or will come off with the first false cast. I also don't use barbell eyes since they catch grass - I'll opt for coneheads instead if I need weight. The cone pushes the grass away.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

CG and Backwater good points! Sure, wished I lived closer to guys like you.

CG, my water temps up to 74 now and got a 20 lb poon to the SUP this AM. I live in Rockledge but fished Merritt Island very early today.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I use water loading especially when repositioning an initial presentation. I can get a ton of line out accurately with 1 false cast, but it's not always an option. I fish the lagoon and in the summer you can't leave your fly or line in the water because of the floating grass. This isn't something I will use all the time but having it at my disposal is nice. Fished a couple years ago around Sugar Loaf Key and there was a ton of sargasm floating around. Heading to Marathon May 21st and 22nd. Fished down there last year and had good success. Just looking for different ways to accomplish the same end result since changing circumstances are always the norm.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

el9surf - good luck with your trip.  Hope you get into some action like this (not mine, but a good pic):


----------

